# More RV Woes



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not counting the problems with my broken half shaft, the Onan generator which packed up just before the half shaft is being sorted at Gold's. They have found there is no compression in the cylender. More flipping expense. I knew that if you bought a motor cruiser, it was akin to sitting on it out at sea and tearing up £20 notes. They didn't tell me it is the same for a land cruiser   

Ian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would'nt bother gettin that fixed, they wont let you use em on ere :lol: 
Geo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Ian! 8O  

It never rains but it pours!

So sorry to hear of your latest bombshell.....at this rate Gold should be offering you shares!

To rebuild the generator isn't going to be cheap, new ones are also expensive......there is always the option of replacing it with a working used unit???

Good luck!
Linda


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

*gennys*

do you really need it, got a 8kw genny onan, never used to full potential, only keep it cos its there,
maybe a 1.5kw pick it up and stick it in locker may be good enough.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx each of you.

As I WILL :roll: :roll: be full-timing in the Autumn in Spain and not often on sites, I recon I will need the genny. I'm a bit of a belt and braces bloke.

Linda: Gold have told me I should have the van back in 10 days. A friend of mine wants to do a complete service (I've already got the spark plugs and filters from you, thanks) and wants to replace the rotor arm, distributor cap and H.T. leads. What info do you need so that I can order the correct parts from you? What about spare belts as well?

Ian


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ian hope things get better mate :wink: 

Good luck with full timing i wish my wife would let me


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ian,
I will need the engine size and year of vehicle / model etc, a full vin # is also useful.
We keep most RV service parts in stock including brake parts and wheel bearings etc.
If we are short on items we can usually supply from the USA in @ 2 weeks.
Let me know asap to make sure we have everthing.
Thanks
James


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: gennys*



peabug said:


> do you really need it, got a 8kw genny onan, never used to full potential, only keep it cos its there,
> maybe a 1.5kw pick it up and stick it in locker may be good enough.


A 1.5kw genny will hardly run a kettle let alone power the fridge and microwave and an aircon unit working in hot weather on full pelt....and if poor Ian ever gets to Spain he's certainly going to need his aircon!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ian

Really sorry to hear about your continuing RV problems. Have you though about just chucking out the RV genny and replacing it witha standard one?? Have a look at this on Ebay

6.9kva 110v and 240v, electric start and less than £350.00 brand new with a warranty. We use one at work to power our welder for on site work and they work a treat. 1st time starter and run the welder and other power tools (as well as the kettle!!!) no problem.

Im sure you could get it modified to fit in your existing gennys home with a bit of modification.

Anyway hope you get it sorted soon

Darren

Ebay Link Here


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Dazzer for the heads up.

By way of a bump, anyone got isdeas on this if my Onon costs a trillion pounds to repair?

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

YIPPEE

Get the RV back next week either Wed or FRi after parts arrived from USA and some machining work at Gold RV of Alton. Presently slightly under budget (how often do you hear that), but will wait for final bill!

Regarding the Onan genny, no compression, but local Onan specialist says possible repair. Don't know the cost but Dazzer posted a link for another genny on ebay if the repairs are astronomical, anyone have any ideas if this is viable? Only the elec steps and Mot to be done after fitting the half shaft, habitation elecs done and done well! Went to Alton yesterday for a looksee and quick test.

Linda, forgot to take VIN no so I can order parts, but lo and behold they had the key blanks for TriMark I was having trouble with!

Counting down each day, can't wait. I bet though it will take until Fri!!!!

Ian


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the Kipor (copy Honda) with inverter and is the KGE2000TI but now wish I had bought the 3000 3KW model.

I intend to use it instead of my large Onan that's very thirsty.

My one was a tad under £200 but the 3000 with inverters around £300 but will run most things on the RV most hookups would.









Great your under budget at the moment and hope it stays that way.

I have some cosmetic bodywork needs doing but keep putting it off :roll:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*more RV Woes*

Thanx RR

I also have some bodywork smartening up to do, my RV is a '95 and it took me a couple of jouneys to be able to guage width and length without connecting to anything :roll: :roll:

What have you got to do on yours?

Besides a response from *RR*, anyone got info on Dazzers comment?

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Ian

Glad to hear thinks are finally "on the up" for you.

With regard to fitting up a "foreign" genny in place of an original, I can't advise as we have never had an RV with a dicky genny (touching wood!!).

Re your vin number.....it will be on your log book if that helps.

We need to get the parts order in sharpish as we are shipping at the end of next week.

Best regards
Linda


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ian
Great News about the RV, and about time you got some good news!!!

It seems no-one has any ideas about fitting the other genny.

As an engineer its really no big deal all that is needed is the removal of the old one and maybe using the existing genny housing just remove the old genny and bolt the new one (which will needed be removed from its frame mounts) it into the old box. There will obviously be some alteration to the electrics and control circuits (start and stop systems) but im sure it can be done without huge amounts of work or cost. Id go and find a light metal fabrication company and ask them to mount the new genny in the old box then a decent auto electrician to connect the new genny to the existing controls. You will probably need to connect the exhaust from the new genny to the old genny exhaust but again a fabrication company should be able to do this.

But you never know fixing the existing one may be cheaper and easier.

Good luck with it

Dazzer


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks both Linda and Dazzer

Linda, you won't believe this, but knowing my luck, you probably will: I have lost my V5 and have to apply for a replacement. I went up to Gold yesterday to se if it was in the RV. No such luck!!  

Dazzer, if all else fails, I will certainly look into your option!

Ian

EDIT: On a lighter note, when I dropped the RV off 6 weeks ago they had about 5 or 6 RVs for sale amongst many others. All the RVs have now sold signs on them. except for a Monaco Diplomat at £159,000. there was one called a Signature, a name I hadn't heard before and now there is an Airstream on US plates. I wondered if that was the one on Ebay that appeared on the forums a week or so ago?

Ian


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: more RV Woes*



camperian said:


> Thanx RR
> 
> I also have some bodywork smartening up to do, my RV is a '95 and it took me a couple of jouneys to be able to guage width and length without connecting to anything :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


I bought mine in the States knowing that the rear quarter panels where they drop down at the sides had gone brittle with sun damage.

Trouble it's sometime easier to get mechanical repairs than bodywork on a 3 mtr high RV :roll:

Note to self (don't buy paintwork :roll: )

Irina wanted a slide out but I bought the Sellers as a starter one but fallen in love with her apart from the old fashioned shape front end. We love the layout for the 2 of us with smaller twin dinnette plus it leaves plenty of room for the dogs and weve got masses of locker space.


----------

